# Looking for fabrication work



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We can build handrails aluminum or (as much as Ihate to say it) steel. A T Top or crows nest or half tower would be sweet. Man thier is bnothing happening right now so call me for special deals. Tim @ 554 6172


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Tim thanks, great work on my hard top / tower. grand kids enjoy it too. Pic ofBreeze Fabricatorswork. Thanks Cindyfor the enclosure, color, style &workwas great. Will post more picswhenI finish installing toys. thanks. Poppy (Joe)


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

Breeze

I sent you a PM yesterday, I am thinking about doing something like the above picture for my boat. Please contact me about price, time frame, etc... via PM

Thanks,

Walter


----------



## B3245 (Oct 1, 2007)

i am in Foley but would consider driving over there for a good deal. I am not saying to cut you throat but i just dont have alot of money. i have an 18.5 scout center console and last year i bought a t top off of a guy. I put it on the boat for a rough fit and it looks like it will fit pretty good. I belive it is 1/2 inch stainless. Around what am i looking at to fit it to my boat. I know this is a very broad question but any info you could give would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Tim... Send ya a PM... Thanks, TB


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 20ft Palm Beach (just like a cape horn). I would be interested in a quote on a basic aluminum T top.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

A nice 5 X 7 with 4 rod holders grab bars on legs and canopy for $1800. You can't beat the price and quality!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

BTT Please.


----------



## WCBROOKS (Dec 11, 2007)

I need a stern rail for a sail boat. About 75 inches by 35 witha 75degree bend at the corners. 4 post.3 ft in height. Can you give a guesstimate with that?

I will have to make a drawing and remeasure with I am down there in the middle of May. 

Let know, I got to send that government money.

Cole


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

1 inch anodized aluminum runs about $22 a foot.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent.:letsparty


----------

